# Stereotypical BMW driver



## X5-4-fighting (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm sure all of you have heard this before...

Q: What's the difference between a porcupine and a BMW driver?
A: On a porcupine, the PRICK is on the outside!!! 

Anyway, to help shatter that stereotype/myth- especially since a 'hallmark holiday' was this past Monday... belated 'hearts day'.

This bud's for you... :rofl:
(taken with my 10D not too long ago)


----------



## vanos (Feb 12, 2005)

I have never herd this said in Italy  
Here everyone regards the Bimmers as very dynamic drivers, motors and sports lovers...
What's the meaning of this stereotype?
Perhaps it wuold means that the bimmers are surly persons?
Thanks


----------



## X5-4-fighting (Apr 10, 2004)

vanos said:


> I have never herd this said in Italy
> Here everyone regards the Bimmers as very dynamic drivers, motors and sports lovers...
> What's the meaning of this stereotype?
> Perhaps it wuold means that the bimmers are surly persons?
> Thanks


 First off, there is a slang definition of 'PRICK' = [n] *(obscene) insulting terms of address for people who are stupid or irritating or ridiculous. synonymous to: a$$hole, SOB, etc...

Well unfortunately, here in California- especially LaLa-land like L.A.- there are a those pompous, arrogant, reckless and basically stupid BMW drivers with an "I'm-better-than-you" attitude. :thumbdwn: These are the SOB's (pricks) that ruin the better image of the refined, classy and 'dynamic BMW driver' you're more familiar with in your country. Fortuntately though, there are still a good majority of courteous, down-to-earth BMW drivers who'll wave at you, give you thumbs up, or simply smile at you when they notice another fine BMW automobile.

Speaking of the better BMW driver... on the way to work this morning... to that beautiful blonde with the sexy smile, driving a blue 3-series sedan in Santa Monica (boy, that narrows it down in L.A...haha) ... "How _YOU_ doin'?" :AF330i:


----------



## vanos (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks for the clear explanation, man!  
I'm afraid for this "status"/ bad habit :tsk: . In Italy there is another said: "the mothers of the idiots are always pregnant :rofl: ".
In my country there is a narrow minority of similar, pompous drivers: " between those who drive an ALFA ROMEO..."
I think that the better thing to do is to ignore this arrogant people in order not to give them too much importance.
By doing so, we can be concentrated on "those beautiful blond, brown, red...women with the sexy smile", driving a BMW or something else :bigpimp:


----------

